# 

## Prokofya

.   ( 02,01,2017 )      -           ,     ,    52  (     ϳ  ,        -    ).     7    .       . ,        .       15: 01 .      -       .       .         .        ,     ,           (            )       ,      ,              ,         ,       ,      ,       -       .  ,          .      ,        ,         , ,     ,                  ,    ,     ,         ,          .   ,         .  ,      ,           ,     ,     ,                ,   ,           ,     .     4  ,   ,         -  ? 
         (        ) -    ,          .      ,        ,    (    ),        ,   , .       ,      -   . 
   (   )       ? 
  !

----------


## wap-poltava

51   ""  " " ,     : 050-307-73-31   +380 (50) 346-03-26,    ,

----------

